# Happy birthday Freedom!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy birthday to my rescue boy FREEDOM who turned 10 years old today!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday ..... Go Steelers!!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Freedom, what a very fitting name for today! Hope you get lots of good treats and toys!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Freedom... you don't look a day over 4!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Freedom!:biggrin: arty:

What a cute little boy!

And I agree with Julie...he doesnt look NEAR that old!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, that picture is just too cute. Happy Birthday Freedom!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's too cute! The name is SO fitting for today, also.

But I think you need to tell him the Patriots are going to win!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 10th Birthday Freedom!
Freedom is such an appropriate name!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Freedom!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Freedom!!!

What a beautiful name, and you don't look a day over 3!! :smile:


----------

